# Hvlp harbor freight cup liners



## Omar157 (Feb 16, 2016)

I feel like a complete dummy for asking but I purchased the cup liners and was wondering if I'm supposed to cut a hole in the liner or cut the whole bottom out or what to do. 
Also does anyone know what the hardest clearcoat finish is? I am restoring a delta unisaw and want to make it scratch resistant. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought those cups were liners for the spray gun cups. That you placed them inside, fill up with whatever finish you're going to use, and then take them out when you're done so no finish actually touches the cup.


----------



## Omar157 (Feb 16, 2016)

yeah but if i don't make a hole how do I spray the finish?


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

You're talking about the plastic "baggie" type liners, right?


----------



## Omar157 (Feb 16, 2016)

yeah


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The material your spraying comes out of the top of the cup through the spray gun so you don't have to worry about having a hole in the liner,you use the liner to keep from having to clean the cup out.


----------



## Omar157 (Feb 16, 2016)

Really???? So all I do is mix my paint and put the liner in and done? I don't understand the cup has a hole in the bottom


----------



## andy6645 (Apr 10, 2009)

Do you have an HVLP style of spray gun, where the holding cup is above the spray gun nozzle? If so I do not think the cup liner will work for you. If you poke a hole in the bag your finish will just leak into the spray gun's cup.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh ok you're cup is on top of the gun,then you can't use a liner at all.

your gun looks like this Right


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

This is what you need for a top fed gravity cup..a disposable cup..


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

This is what you need for a top fed gravity cup..a disposable cup..


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Does your cup look like this?


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

They make *LINERS* for those??? That would explain a lot…


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Why do you want to clear coat a table saw? Just paint it with machinery grey and start sawing. If you want something harder get a quart of paint at an automotive paint shop.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Omar, I suggest you re think your approach to the Unisaw. Scratch resistant usually means a lightly softer finish, which is why most floor finishes have a urethane resin and plenty of oil cooked into them. Secondly, if you use the proper paint, it will be as hard as any top coat you apply to it…so your finish approach should be to find the proper paint and leave it as is (IMHO). I think in the above exchange, Jim called it….a gravity gun won't work with those liners.


----------



## Omar157 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you for all the replys. I'm just getting back to this today. I purchased some latex paint which was my first mistake. I think I'm gonna sand it down today and pick up some automotive paint. Thanks guys


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

a ss auto paint would be a wee bit more durable than a latex.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> a ss auto paint would be a wee bit more durable than a latex.
> 
> - tomsteve


a
And a wee bit more expensive!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

An industrial oil based enamel works fine on old machines, and sprays really nice with those $10 HF purple HVLP guns. Cleanup is also a breeze on them. Here are some that were done with that gun and some Sherwin Williams oil based enamel:










Cheers,
Brad

PS: The others are correct, those liners are for a siphon feed gun and won't work with the gravity feed guns. Take 'em back and get your money refunded. You don't need any liners with the plastic cup that comes on the HVLP gun. But do be sure to put some teflon tape where it screws onto the gun - as otherwise you will have paint dripping down on the gun and your hands, and that is a mess to clean up!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Those gravity feed guns are so quick and easy to clean you don't need liners even if they would work.

If you must there are these.

http://www.halfinchshy.com/2010/10/turn-gravity-upside-down.html


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

The 3M PPS system is great - no cup cleaning and leftover finish will store for quite some time in one, but it isn't cheap. I've used implement enamel spray paint in a rattle can and in the spray gun with excellent results. TSC tractor supply company has an array of colors.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Rustoleum Machinery Grey. Light or Dark, your choice.


----------



## Omar157 (Feb 16, 2016)

I went to my local body supply and picked up a quart of single stage automotive paint. I need to practice a bit with my hvlp since when I sprayed it I got a couple of drips but overall I am extremely happy. The finish seems hard as a rock and it is super smooth. It was a shame to sand the latex off and it was fairly hard but you can tell the difference between the latex paint and the primer. The paint came off with minimal sanding and the primer only came off on the edges. I will post some pictures later on tonight. Thanks guys


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

itll probably take a while for that auto paint to fully cure-if not baked usually about 60-90 days dpending on the temps.

although i dont have the hf gun for finishes( devilbiss flg3 and tekna)ive read of people getting very good results with the hf gun.
gun set up, distance from surface, and speed of movement all have to come together.

theres some good info here on gun setup and spraying technique
https://www.autobody101.com/content/auto-body-painting-articles/

http://www.autobodystore.com/home.shtml


----------

